# Periphery - We found a drummer! Yess!



## bulb (Mar 18, 2009)

His name is Matt Halpern and he was filling in for us, but it just was gelling so perfectly with him that we knew he was our guy!

So for all the drummers here, here are some vids of him jamming with us, him mucking about on the kit and GASP me attempting to play his kit as well!


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 18, 2009)

Holy shit Bulb, you are quite amazing at drums! It is awesome that you found a great drummer that works for you.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds great Mischa! Glad you're finally a full line up!

So.... Coming to europe anytime soon?


----------



## Fred (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha, you're actually a far better drummer than I was expecting. Matt seems cool, I love his YouTube special outro for the mamma-jamma video.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha. I can see that you really were a drummer like you interview said.


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2009)

Teh Bulb plays teh drums?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Mar 18, 2009)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Harry (Mar 18, 2009)

That is great news bro, congrats!


----------



## sethh (Mar 18, 2009)

he looks insane / bipolar, i like it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 18, 2009)

Noice! But what the hell was with the clapping in the middle of Light? 

I actually had to seek back to check that I hadn't completely lost my mind.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 18, 2009)

Matt looks like he'll be a great fit for the band!

And nice skills on the kit, misha


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 18, 2009)

He seems to be bringing an entire new energy to the songs to be fair, which is amazing, top score Misha.


----------



## bulb (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys!
hopefully you guys can see why we genuinely feel like losing Orbo was a total blessing in disguise!
Orbo may have the virtuoso technical edge, but that was something we never cared for, and he always lacked groove, pocket and feel, 3 things that Matt happens to excel at! So now the band feels more "together" when we play and there is such a good and groovy vibe at practices and at the show we played with him!

zerosignal: we do it cuz why not! it matches the flams on the drums haha and it looks snazzy and/or neato!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 19, 2009)

i see a dingwall. i like dingwalls.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 19, 2009)

That guy is damn good. Congrats, and best of luck!


----------



## bulb (Mar 19, 2009)

Crucified said:


> i see a dingwall. i like dingwalls.



that bass is ridiculous in every way, its stupidly easy to play and obviously sounds phenomenal (too bad this video doesnt show it off well hehe)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

that&#180;s the prettiest distorted mess i&#180;ve heard in a while!  i love the part in light where he just goes ape-droppings on the cymbals. that is indeed awesome! 
i see what you mean about the groove thing going on too! i love how icarus lives sounds in that first vid!

i love it! two questions though:

do you use ear protection? i hope to god that you do! 

how come we never hear from guitarist number 3 and your bassist? i know your bassist has posted here about finding a clearer low Ab string, but that&#180;s about it


----------



## Naren (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet new drummer, Mischa. His style is quite different from the Orbinator's, but this guy's style fits in with the music pretty well too. He definitely seems a lot more "wild" than Orbinator (although Orb oftentimes did the most crazy technical stuff, this guy just seems to go psycho on his set). Heh heh.

I also didn't know you were such a skilled drummer either. You have a pretty sweet drumming style as well.

Do you guys usually practice without your singer or was he filming or something?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2009)

bulb said:


> zerosignal: we do it cuz why not! it matches the flams on the drums haha and it looks snazzy and/or neato!



That it does, Bulb. That it does...


----------



## thesimo (Mar 19, 2009)

SICK


----------



## Deschain (Mar 19, 2009)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!
> Orbo may have the virtuoso technical edge, but that was something we never cared for, and he always lacked groove, pocket and feel....



Wow. Harsh. Really though!? 

But yeah well done on the new guy.


----------



## bulb (Mar 19, 2009)

Deschain said:


> Wow. Harsh. Really though!?
> 
> But yeah well done on the new guy.



As rhey say, what you dont know cant hurt you. And honestly when Orbo was in the band, we seriously thought that if we lost him we would be totally fucked, so as a result we let him get away with quite a few drumming ideas we probably shouldnt have just to keep him happy. Apparently that still didnt keep him happy enough though haha. But yeah, im not knocking all of his parts, but i felt like some of the parts in some songs were absolutely destroyed by his style, and his lack of groove made Totla Mad, Not Enough Mana and Letter Experiment 3 songs which i absolutely dreaded playing live. 3 songs that thanks to Matt's groove and feel, have been completely revived for me!


----------



## Deschain (Mar 19, 2009)

Fair enough man. They are your songs after all, so if you have a picture of them in your head and that vision isn't being realized, i know that can be frustrating. The new guy looks awesome for sure. Good luck with the album, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 19, 2009)

great news, he plays awesome


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Mar 19, 2009)

haha..this is so cool 
Everytime someone leaves Periphery...everyone is really bummed out and saying its gonna be hard to find a worthy replacement....then...out of the blue the replacement guy just rips and also fits the band a whole lot better! I love it! The new drummer seems to have a cool style! Too bad the sound is so ..eeh..bad! Its gonna be awesome to hear him play at the album! If i understood it right..you couldnt use Orbos recordings!?


----------



## liamh (Mar 19, 2009)

Woot woot my friend, woot woot 

Go now, release an album..


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good for you Bulb!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

"periphery: what doesn&#180;t kill us makes us stronger!"

looking at the vids, i don&#180;t think this guy is any good for you. you should just pack him and his kit in a crate and ship him up here to Lillehammer


----------



## cddragon (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, this guy plays great! Now I can't wait for the Periphery album  Any chances it will be released in Europe or Poland?


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> do you use ear protection? i hope to god that you do!




Yeah, he does. You can see yellow man juice shoved in his right ear in the vid.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> Yeah, he does. You can see yellow man juice shoved in his right ear in the vid.



ah, i didn´t watch closely enough to look at his ears


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> ah, i didn´t watch closely enough to look at his ears




Haha. Yeah, I was looking for it cause I know he has to protect them in order to get those tones. A deaf person couldn't get that shit!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 19, 2009)

KaLeVaLA said:


> haha..this is so cool
> Everytime someone leaves Periphery...everyone is really bummed out and saying its gonna be hard to find a worthy replacement....then...out of the blue the replacement guy just rips and also fits the band a whole lot better!



I dunno, I actually liked that one singer (Jake(?), I think.) the best (Not to say the other ones are bad. Not by any stretch of the imagination.).

Anyway, this new guy is superb, and I'm really excited to see you guys have a new, great drummer. I can't wait for that fucking album.


----------



## furrevig (Mar 19, 2009)

that was some sexxxy drumming!

im also digging on jakes new mesa grill!!! tan is classy, not trashy.


----------



## bulb (Mar 19, 2009)

furrevig said:


> that was some sexxxy drumming!
> 
> im also digging on misha's new diezel cab!!! diezel cabs eh is great and doesnt afraid of anything



fix'd


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Mar 19, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I dunno, I actually liked that one singer (Jake(?), I think.) the best (Not to say the other ones are bad. Not by any stretch of the imagination.).
> 
> Anyway, this new guy is superb, and I'm really excited to see you guys have a new, great drummer. I can't wait for that fucking album.



Oh...dont misunderstand me...i think everyone who has been in the band but is no longer in the band is awesome musicians  Without a doubt!
And yeah..i also liked what Jake did..and ofcourse Casey and orbo.

What i meant was just that..it seems (from what Misha has written when there has been made changes) that it acctually benefits the band in a way...that the new guy fits the band better than the previous guy they had to let go.

And that is just great imo! The more happy you are with your bandmates, the better music will be made


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 19, 2009)

KaLeVaLA said:


> Oh...dont misunderstand me...i think everyone who has been in the band but is no longer in the band is awesome musicians  Without a doubt!
> And yeah..i also liked what Jake did..and ofcourse Casey and orbo.
> 
> What i meant was just that..it seems (from what Misha has written when there has been made changes) that it acctually benefits the band in a way...that the new guy fits the band better than the previous guy they had to let go.
> ...



Definitely. The better you can mesh with your bandmates, the better music you are going to produce (Generally...). Anything that allows a band to have great *creative focus* is a big plus.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

just pull a mustaine and tell anyone that doesnt listen to you to fuck off


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 20, 2009)

and force them to use the same gear as you.

really though, i&#180;m looking forwards to the album and newer clips so ridiculously much!

you should film a live show, but run the sound direct to a laptop, so we can hear the raw audio. that would rule!


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 20, 2009)

Groovy


----------



## Ze Kink (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought this was pretty cool too!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the Youtube groove Matt plays towards the end of the 2nd video,and your quite the drummer yourself Bulb


----------



## Mazzakazza (Mar 20, 2009)

Ohhh yeah. I look forward to more periphery stuff then! You guys are really good.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2009)

dude your drumming is sick!


----------

